# Favorite morning beverage?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Every morning I am awakened w/a lovely, cappichino graced by a chocolate heart w/steaming, foamy milk! This has been my habit for the last 39 years. We have been through about 5 coffee makers in these years---and now are happy w/the Gaggia! Do you have a favorite MORNING beverage? (I drink tea in the afternoon.)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I always have a latte in the morning.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh Sandi I'm coming to your house, I want to be spoiled.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> gosh Sandi I'm coming to your house, I want to be spoiled.


Paula, I will be at the airport to pick you up---what time did you say your flight arrives? Kitzel is bringing you some of his treats and his favorite toy to share! We would LOVE to spoil you rotten!:thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Won't leave the house without 2 cups of regular coffee in the morning. When I get to work I usually drink 1-2 cups of green tea. Love cappachinnos(spelling:blush and lattes but only have them every now and then. Your coffee looks like a work of art.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I'm on my way to the airport at least I can dream of it:innocent: Kitzel I love you littleman, what a sweetheart to share with awntie:wub:

I love that you spoil yourself, when I get back to Idaho in the Spring I am having a tea party for my granddaughter I'm going to make a heart in her cup of tea, any idea's what I should use to make the heart with


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Different every morning, but if I had to say my favorite it would be my son-in-laws coffee!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks too pretty to drink! 
I have a couple of cups of coffee and then I usually move on to tea in the afternoon. Gotta have my coffee and gotta have my tea.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, that looks soooooo yummy!! Mine is coffee- I can't really start my day without 2 cups!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't like coffee, so I drink tea. In cold weather I love hot chai tea. My new favorite is something I just discovered called Chocolate Mint Truffle tea by Mighty Leaf. Very yummy!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Coffee with Stevia is what I drink every morning when I get to work. I'm usually the one to make the coffee in the office. I don't drink coffee at home though, only at work. Some mornings I will have Green Tea with Stevia.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

a big cup of expresso


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Every morning I am awakened w/a lovely, cappichino graced by a chocolate heart w/steaming, foamy milk! This has been my habit for the last 39 years. We have been through about 5 coffee makers in these years---and now are happy w/the Gaggia! Do you have a favorite MORNING beverage? (I drink tea in the afternoon.)


I'm having what Sandi's having! Sandi, you must be the *perfect* hostess - and the most delightful guest ever . . .

My DH makes breakfast every morning - it's his "thing" . . . Barron and Lucy know when he's on his way up stairs, with breakfast . . . too sweet.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Expresso*

Expresso first. then I take a cup of good old American Coffee, add cinnamon poweder and drink it on the way to work.

Capuccinos are delicious but dangerous for MY waist line :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't like coffee ,so sometimes I'll do some green tea or a hot chocolate!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely coffee, maybe 2-3 cups in the morning. I like tea later on sometimes, different flavoured teas sometimes, but not so much the fruity favoured ones.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Ummmmm.......I am ashamed to admit but most morning it's 2 -16 oz mugs of coffee....sometimes more. Waayyyy toooo much caffeine!! :w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, Sandi! What a lovely way to start the day! I don't think that I have ever seen such a more beautiful cup of coffee! That looks so charming and romantic, too. I love it!

Sandi, I was wondering ... may I please visit you with Paula? :innocent: 

I'm boring. I drink water in the morning. However, I often have a cup of coffee in the afternoon. And, then, I just sip it all day. Strange, I know. 

One of my favorite coffee treats is a perfectly made Caramel Macchiato ... but, then that is usually an evening coffee treat for me..


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Coffee Regular! Every day the same way.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

FOr a favorite treat I buy myself some Dunkin Donuts french vanilla coffee. Too yummy! Linda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> I'm having what Sandi's having! Sandi, you must be the *perfect* hostess - and the most delightful guest ever . . .
> 
> My DH makes breakfast every morning - it's his "thing" . . . Barron and Lucy know when he's on his way up stairs, with breakfast . . . too sweet.


I agree, Sandi ... you must be the *perfect* hostess! 

You and I are blessed, Allie! Felix makes us breakfast in the morning, too! (he loves to cook ... and, IS a good cook) Often, if I am just waking up, he will bring me breakfast in bed! And, guess who joins us for breakfast in bed?
Yep ... Snowball. Felix even has a little breakfast bowl for Snowball!:wub: Talk about spoiled!

Sandi ... I have to show Felix your cup of coffee. He will love it!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

*coffee*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm not a morning coffee drinker. I start my day with either English Breakfast Tea or Irish Breakfast Tea with sugar and milk. 

I usually drink water or green tea throughout the day and sometimes I will have an afternoon coffee. I would prefer drinking coffee at night, but even decaf seems to keep me up.

One of the things I miss each morning is having Jerry here with me. He would always have my tea ready as soon as the alarm went off.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I absolutely must have a glass of milk with my breakfast. Then I follow with a good flavored coffee, black. My favorite is french vanilla. Yummm!:two thumbs up:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

100% Columbian...coffee that is. Straight up, and a lot of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> 100% Columbian...coffee that is. Straight up, and a lot of it! :thumbsup:


:w00t: I did get that one!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Grapefruit juice followed sometimes by coffee.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

COFFEE! I have been addicted since like age 16 or so.

I am usually the one making breakfast unless its the weekend. Of course I am always making a bowl for the fluffs. Sometimes I make them a bowl of kibble and eggs...or warm up some chicken breast with their breakfast.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Coffee, no cream, sweet and Low!! :chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I like juice in the morning, like low-sugar Mango juice or apple juice.
And I like black, cold coffee later in the morning.

Your heart beverage is so cute!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Fresh squeezed OJ. I dislike coffee, the smell makes me nauseated. I see way too many problems with health secondary to too much caffeine at work.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> Won't leave the house without 2 cups of regular coffee in the morning. When I get to work I usually drink 1-2 cups of green tea. Love cappachinnos(spelling:blush and lattes but only have them every now and then. Your coffee looks like a work of art.:thumbsup:


:innocent:
I would say it is the hubby that is a "work of art." :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sandi I'm on my way to the airport at least I can dream of it:innocent: Kitzel I love you littleman, what a sweetheart to share with awntie:wub:
> 
> I love that you spoil yourself, when I get back to Idaho in the Spring I am having a tea party for my granddaughter I'm going to make a heart in her cup of tea, any idea's what I should use to make the heart with


I LOVE the idea---think the grand-daughter would also---PM me an address & I will take care of it!
Kitzel says: Awntie Paula, you rock!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Different every morning, but if I had to say my favorite it would be my son-in-laws coffee!


He sounds really special---wish I could meet him!



njdrake said:


> That looks too pretty to drink!
> I have a couple of cups of coffee and then I usually move on to tea in the afternoon. Gotta have my coffee and gotta have my tea.


Ditto!



PreciousPrince said:


> I don't like coffee, so I drink tea. In cold weather I love hot chai tea. My new favorite is something I just discovered called Chocolate Mint Truffle tea by Mighty Leaf. Very yummy!


Sounds like a great dessert! Enjoy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

beckinwolf said:


> Coffee with Stevia is what I drink every morning when I get to work. I'm usually the one to make the coffee in the office. I don't drink coffee at home though, only at work. Some mornings I will have Green Tea with Stevia.


Stevia! I grow a stevia plant on my balcony---the leaves are so sweet! 
I think green tea is an acquired taste---something I still need to grow to appreciate!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> I'm having what Sandi's having! Sandi, you must be the *perfect* hostess - and the most delightful guest ever . . .
> 
> My DH makes breakfast every morning - it's his "thing" . . . Barron and Lucy know when he's on his way up stairs, with breakfast . . . too sweet.


Love "His" thing---in the last 3 yrs. my DH has also graduated to cooking breckie---that & grilling comprise his culinary skills --- but he does these SO well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lori said:


> Ummmmm.......I am ashamed to admit but most morning it's 2 -16 oz mugs of coffee....sometimes more. Waayyyy toooo much caffeine!! :w00t:


I always have de-caf---SB makes a great decaf espresso---can be mixed w/Illy & Lavatza gold if you want a terrific mixture! The secret is to grind the beans at home w/a VERY GOOD grinder! The coffee oils are then just right.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, my goodness, Sandi! What a lovely way to start the day! I don't think that I have ever seen such a more beautiful cup of coffee! That looks so charming and romantic, too. I love it!
> Romance begins w/the first cup of coffee!
> 
> Sandi, I was wondering ... may I please visit you with Paula? :innocent:
> ...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tea is HUGE at my house. My family are all tea-aholics anddrink several cups a day. I just started drinking it every morning since I started my new job earlier this year. I'm at the point where I NEEEED my cup of tea in the morning or else I can't function.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I never got into the coffee habit. For me, it's half strength water with OJ.....too thick and sugary 'full strength'.


----------

